# Thoughts on Bianchi bikes?



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello all,

I'll admit right off the bat that this is a sort of embarrassing post. :blush2: 

I'm looking for a new road bike after riding my ancient tag sale Nishiki for over 15 years. God only knows how old it is since I bought it used. It's a guy's bike. It's too big for me - but it's "fleet" looking, like a Thoroughbred, and even though reaching the brakes is a bit of a stretch I've been okay with it. I don't ride it much because I do lots of other things (ride my horse; garden like a demon, etc). And you all might say (rightly so) I don't ride it much because it doesn't fit me. Now I want a good bike that fits.

So I've been to my LBS and they did the computer fit thingy. I seem to need a 48 - 50 cm frame but after reading lots of posts here I see how random that number is. It doesn't seem to mean much from one bike to the next. My LBS tried to sell me a new Felt WSD bike but it looked bloated, like it was pre-menstral hormonal or something. And it looked plastic-y. I said I would rather have a used bike since I think it's a better value, given what I do and that I would rather have a bike with soul than spanking new.

I've been checking ebay but the fit thing is making me shy about buying online. Plus I like the idea of supporting my LBS. They're good guys. Problem is they don't have a lot of used bikes to offer. They did come up with an Jamis Eclipse 2008 ($1000) that has a lot of Felt parts on it. Cool bike. I like how stiff and "ground huggy" it feels, like a sports car that really grips the road. But I feel a little cramped in it. (Maybe because I am used to a too big bike?). They also found a Jamis Satellite ($499) that gave me a little more breathing room (the top bar is 53 cm) but there was some rust on it and it seemed a bit loose (or maybe I was already spoiled riding the Eclipse?).

So I've been trying to figure these things out and (here comes the embarrassing part) I saw some Bianchi bikes online. There just seems something cool about an Italian bike. (that's the embarrassing admission). I like the color. (am feeling really superficial now). I like that they don't seem as common as the mass produced-in-Taiwan bikes. 

So my question after this long prelude: are they good bikes? Are they still made in Italy? Does this matter at all? (I did not post this on the Bianchi -specific forum because I wanted more objective answers). If I am 5'6" and strong, evenly proportioned, athletic but not a seasoned (clearly) bike rider... is there an older model that I should be looking at? 

Am I nuts to let a superficial thing like "made in Italy" or cool color guide me? (I think some of you will understand since you know a bike is a thing of beauty and that is important too).

Sorry for the long-windedness here. I'm sort of obsessing about all this. 

Oh, and if my LBS doesn't have a Bianchi - should I attempt ebay? (we live in a small town in the middle of nowhere in Massachusetts so I have just one LBS). 

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1. Bianchi's are definitely cool bikes. Lots of people, like me, have a totally nonsensical lust for their "celeste" paint color. 
2. Some are made in Italy, most are made in China / Taiwan like every other bike these days. Doesn't really matter. 
3. Sure, try ebay, just understand that in the under $1k range, you're going to need a keen eye to distinguish the dogs from the steals. 
4. As you've discovered, it's possible for one person to comfortably fit bikes in many different frame sizes. Pay attention to top tube length as the one consistent measure.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you have to decide if you want a bike, or a fashion accessory. 

A bike that fits should be your sole focus. If you dont know exactly what fits, its hard to shop for non-local bikes.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bianchi's are very good bikes, but generally are not really made in Italy, especially at the price range your looking at. Even bikes that say "MADE IN ITALY" are not really. The frames are almost all made in Taiwan/china, then shipped to Italy where the decals/paint are applied. The way the law works is that you can claim the product is made there if a more than half the value was added in that country, and since the frames don't cost as much as the components most of the value is added in Italy. Does is matter? No, not really, and to be perfectly honest Taiwanese manufacturers have the the most advanced frame production facilities in the world.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with TomH to a degree - fit is first and foremost to your decision on the bike.

That being said there are a number of different frame sizes that could be applicable to you depending on how the manufacturer sizes thier frames. A Bianchi 48 to 50cm frame would most likely NOT fit you at 5'6" with normal proportionate measurements - more likely a 52 -53cm would - this would apply to a number a manufacturers. 

Could be a couple of things at work here:
Not too familiar with Felt sizing but was not aware of any unique frame sizes (unlike Giant who uses different numbers than many) - thier 50 may be equal to a Bianchi 53 - I doubt it.

More likely the fitter was guilty of one or both of the following - 
Did not know how to size you properly or
Was trying to sell you what was in stock and not the correct bike for you.

Hopefully you live in an area where there are a number of LBS's availalble - important to get a second opinion. A good trustworthy shop will find the right bike for you and dial you in with a proper stem / bars and perhaps seatpost if necessary. Bianchi is fairly popular and should be available in most metro areas if you have your heart set and the fit criteria is met.
If nothing local than IMHO if you want to get the right bike a several hour drive to access a number of shops is well worth it.

Further, I would recommend a new bike if you can afford it, from a shop that can dial you in - used bikes for uneducated shoppers can present more problems than the money you save will be worth - this is a controversial statement as there are many used shoppers on this forum, but having worked in a bike shop I have seen many people come in for a new bike after they unknowingly bought the wrong sized used bike because thier friend liked the brand, heard it was good, it was the same size as his etc..

In this case a little knowledge can help you find what you need - a good LBS can provide this for you.

Good Luck


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the.air.up.there said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'll admit right off the bat that this is a sort of embarrassing post. :blush2:
> 
> ...


My advice is to read your bolded statements, come to terms with the fact that going your own way on this is likely to result in (yet another) purchase of a bike that doesn't fit (and you won't ride), then read pdh777's advice and take it.

Fit matters most, so find a reputable LBS (or two or three), discuss your cycling background, fitness, intended purposes (recreational, fitness/ training, tours) work with them on sizing, get fitted to some bikes of interest and head out on the road for test rides. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling - and ride a few brands/ models, because doing so will help you sort out your preferences, then whittle the field from there.

Lastly, you're right that many of us here on RBR view bikes as things of beauty, but IMO/E those that put fit before aesthetics tend to ride (and keep) their bikes for a very long time, but it _is_ possible to have both, so keep looking (with reputable LBS's guidance).


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts and answers. Yes, I agree that fit is a really important consideration. And yet... 

I've ridden my whole life and there was a long time back in college when my bike was my sole means of transportation, rain or shine. Until now I never gave much thought to "fit." Just a couple of weeks ago I rode on my ancient, ill fitting, tag sale, guy's Nishiki. On a scale of 1 - 10 the fit of the bike is probably a 3. My LBS offered me a trade in value of $60. We are not talking state of the art bike here. But the quality of the light on the early fall afternoon? A 10. Riding alongside my sweetheart and my niece on this day? A 10. The feel of the air on my face and the sense of strength in my legs and lungs and arms? Another 10. ...In the scheme of things the poor fit of my old bike barely registered.

Tom H - you ask if I "want a bike or a fashion accessory" and I can only answer that the experience of riding, for me, is so much about aesthetics, about the joy of being alive and being outside and hurtling forward through a beautiful landscape on impossibly thin tires, of pushing your body outside its comfort zone. I don't care if I beat anyone or can accomplish a "century" ride... the whole experience, for me, is about the the exquisite totality of experience. I relate to Creakyknees when he says: "...a totally nonsensical lust for celeste paint color.."

I mean, if I wanted to get from point A to point B without any body pain and as fast as possible... I would drive my car. So, right off the bat, finding a bike that speaks to the aesthetics of the experience is as important as the technical "fit." I hope to find both. 

My LBS guys are nice and helpful but they are kind of gear-heads. Trying to explain that I want a "soulful" bike is sort of like talking Greek to them. pdh777- I don't really think they were just trying to sell me what is in stock. I think they are doing their job and trying to move their bikes with an adequate degree of integrity. But I don't think they take me seriously (for good reason, granted!) because I'm coming at the experience of biking on such a different level: I don't want their $6,000 Trek. I care more about the "soul" of a bike than its state of the art features. So in their eyes I'm sort of a nut job, perhaps.

dcl10 - very good point about what "made in Italy" really means. 

great thoughts you guys, and I really thank you! I'll attempt to communicate more with my LBS guys, hope they don't write me off as a loon, and maybe take a trip to another shop that has more bikes to try.

Oh - so how come every bike maker uses some "quantifiable" numeric system (50 cm frame, for instance) .. but they aren't universal? One maker's 50 is another maker's 48... Why isn't there some chart that actually allows a person to compare apples to apples? It's so "inside baseball."

Thanks all!


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, PJ...

I will definitely respect the proper fit although I am wondering if there is such a thing as "perfect fit?" I ask this having read so many posts that seem to be searching for the holy grail of fit perfection. Actually it reminds me of riding horses and many dressage riders seeking the "perfect fit" of saddle. It becomes a nearly neurotic exercise and they often end up buying a $6,000 custom saddle- and still fuss about it. It makes me want to whisper: "just ride your damned horse already and enjoy it!" 

Anyway... presuming I will respect the importance of proper fit (I will)... what does everyone think of Bianchi bikes?


Thanks again!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, there *IS* such a thing as perfect fit. It's extremely rare and to achieve it you need to have a professional fitting done. Your fitter will then recommend brands & models of bikes that will fit you best. To be perfectly honest almost NOBODY does this. I've done it and my bikes fit me like a custom made suit. 

I agree there's something special about Italian bikes, never mind if they're made in Taiwan, China, or Neptune. They're designed and construction quality as well as materials are specified by the Italian company. Bianchi bikes have an excellent reputation, and IMO considering the color is a major part of choosing a bike. Few will admit it, but appearance, including color, and a "cool sounding" brand name is a major reason they purchased their bike. A rider may have never ridden a Cervelo or even seen one close up, but they lust after one because of the name & appearance. So...don't be ashamed of picking a bike based on color. It's okay.

Bianchi probably makes many different models at different price levels. I'd urge you to try to buy a woman's specific model. It shouldn't come as a big surprise that men & women are built differently. In general women have longer legs, shorter torsos, and shorter arms than men. For example, I'm 6'2", my wife is 5'10" and we have the same inseam. A women's specific model may be lots more comfy for you, but that doesn't or shouldn't eliminate men's models.

If I were in your position I wouldn't consider buying a bike from an on line site. My suggestion is go to a bike shop that sells what you want. You can see & ride the bike you're considering and very likely be properly fit on it. Multi speed bikes can be high maintenance. If you need adjustments or repairs, the place where you bought it will very likely do them free for the 1st year. You can't get that on line. You might pay more, but what you'll get for it is very valuable.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the.air.up.there said:


> Thanks, PJ...
> 
> I will definitely respect the proper fit although I am wondering if there is such a thing as "perfect fit?" I ask this having read so many posts that seem to be searching for the holy grail of fit perfection. Actually it reminds me of riding horses and many dressage riders seeking the "perfect fit" of saddle. It becomes a nearly neurotic exercise and they often end up buying a $6,000 custom saddle- and still fuss about it. It makes me want to whisper: "just ride your damned horse already and enjoy it!"
> 
> ...


The 'perfect fit' IMO doesn't exist. By its very nature, fit is a series of compromises, with _minimal_ compromises more apt to result in a fit that enables the cyclist to ride in relative comfort and efficiently. 

Coincidentally, this actually bleeds into your question re: Bianchi's, because every brand/ model has nuances to their geometry that fit riders slightly differently. Finding the bike with the right geo (for you) points up the advantages of visiting LBS's and riding several bikes. You're exposed to those subtleties that might make enough of a difference in fit that you get that 'fits like a glove' feeling - and that's about as perfect as fit gets. 

Maybe it'll mean more to you if I put this in real world terms. I had a Bianchi Limited back in the mid 80's that I loved and rode for about 17 years (rust took hold and I had to put it to rest). The bike fit ok, was a little on the large side for me, but looking back that bike told me what to do differently next time, and that was to avoid a bike with a comparably shorter reach for its size., My mext bike was slightly smaller, going from a 52 to a 51 (this was when bikes ran truer to size), but reach was_ longer_ and that better suited my anatomy. 

This is what I'm saying in regards to the Bianchi/ aesthetics and fit. If the Bianchi's geometry works for you (and a good fitter will be able to tell you that) then by all means go for it. They're nice bikes. OTOH, if the bikes geo isn't the best for you, I suggest walking away and search for that next bike that you'll be smitten over (yes, there WILL be another). As you said in a previous post regarding fit and aesthetics, the hope is to find both.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

To the OP - I certainly get where you are coming from - we all experience the same freedom and escapism you allude to when riding. 
Honestly my thoughts on the your quest are simple - you can have the aesthetics you want and the fit you and every other rider out there deserves. They are by no means mutually exclusive. As a matter of fact many people on this forum buy the bike they like the looks of providing it fits - it is an emotional purchase for most.
If you want a certain Bianchi - I am sure you can get that particular model in a good fitting size - I made have made an assumption that your LBS does not carry Bianchi's - so that was partly the reason for my suggestion to try other shops.

One aspect of your information I made less of an assumption about was your LBS trying to sell you too small a frame for your body size, actually I feel as though I am coming to your defense on this issue - other than the two points I made above (fitter error / lack of knowledge or inventory movement) I cannot think of another reason for them to offer you such a size. I have fit many people on bikes and have yet to shoehorn a 5'6" person on a 50 much less a 48. FWIW my wife is 5'1" with regular proportions and rides a 49cm.

Made in Italy is different than Made in America these days. In Italy the laws are quite different than in the US. If you have final assembly in Italy you can deem it made in Italy - even though most of the parts and the frame were made in Asia. In the US the primary component (in this case the frame) must be fabricated in the US to say made in America on it. Most Italian bikes are made in Asia these days - but as you have noticed the Italians still do the styling, design and graphics.

As to standardized bike sizing - not all bike makers measure the same way - as noted above, a Giant 53 is not the same as a Bianchi 53. This is in part due to the different slopes of the tubes on the bikes - this is also in part due to Giant wanting to differentiate themselves from most of its competitors somehow making them unique. There are some other makers who are different as well. To keep things simple - the Bianchi sizing is close to what the majority of makers size to. I have since checked Felt and thier sizing is also similar to the majority.

In summary - you can have both style and fit - it is your hard earned money, don't settle for less.

Please feel free to ask any other questions you may have.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm in the "bike as tool" camp. Sometimes I think of my bikes as being like the coolest pairs of running shoes ever. But I also really enjoy owning them, even when they're just hanging on my wall, reminding me that sooner or later, I'll finish my due-tomorrow homework and have a chance to pick up a few miles. I like the yellow paint and red rims, tires and bar tape on my nicer road bike. I like the mean look of my 'cross bike. I like the muscularity of my mountain bike. And I remind myself that my commuter is just there to go from A to B, and maybe get stolen instead of one of the others. Because otherwise I'd be bolting some money to it, too, and really the only thing wrong with its bar tape is that it's ugly.

I also think that fit is a strike zone. Bianchi has a pretty good range of sizes in their women's line (don't ignore the men's bikes, depending on your proportions.) A lot of racers, amateurs as well as professionals, ride a bike their sponsor makes and do okay with it. While tying yourself to Bianchi won't save you any money or keep you in compliance with a contract, it's really no worse than choosing the best-fitting bike from the brand you get a deal on. There's something a little different about each brand, and while it can be subtle, if they both have the dimensions to provide a good fit, it's there. But it may be less important than that celeste paint and sense of exoticism - that's up to you.

You might look at some other steel bikes while you're at it. If the bloated look of the Felt was what bothered you, you might find some other options looking at some bikes with a more classic aesthetic.


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks again to all who have advised me. 

I think one of the motivating factors in my interest in the Bianchi is grasping on to _something_ that will make the dizzying array of bike options less daunting. pdh - you are correct, my LBS does not carry a huge array of bikes to choose from. They are big into Giants and Felt and some Trek. So I might have to travel a bit to find a Bianchi to test. 

They did do the computer fit thing on me but I don't know the results, except that they say I need a 49 or 50 frame. (Worried that you all now say this is to small... hmmm) It does seem the top bar (top tube?) is just as important. The Jamis I tested and liked had a 53 cm top tube (I believe).

So, let me ask you guys: Given that I am not going to get a custom assembled bike, which dimensions are the most critical to know in order to find a bike within the "strike zone?" I know there are so many other variables but given that my fit expectations are so low, won't I just get used to the bike if it is somewhat close to what I need?

Sorry to keep pestering you all. You're being really helpful! I appreciate it.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Bianchi may be Italian but they'd be the Fiat not Maserati or Lamborghini. 

Not so much with respect to quality but exclusivity. If you like a bike they make great but if you think you're going to impress anyone with your "Italian bike" anyone in the know probably won't be. They are a massive bike company. That alone says nothing about the quality but they are no more 'something special' in terms of exclusivity or uniqueness than Trek, Giant, ect and the fact that they are Italian is pretty much incidental IMO.

No one who knows bikes will think twice about seeing a Bianci going down the road because it's Italian like they might with a Pinerallo. Just like no one in Europe will pause and think there goes a trek, it's American, like they would with Parlee or Seven.


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Hank.

Actually not trying to impress anyone at all. Besides, anyone "in the know" would be twenty miles ahead of me, or passing me so quickly they can't see _what_ bike I'm on! 

I'm just trying to find some hook - some way into this intense world of bikes and options. I appreciate your wisdom on warning me that Bianchi is just as massive a company as the Treks and Giants are. 

thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

the.air.up.there said:


> Thanks Hank.
> 
> *Actually not trying to impress anyone at all*. Besides, anyone "in the know" would be twenty miles ahead of me, or passing me so quickly they can't see _what_ bike I'm on!
> 
> ...


yeah I could have worded that better as I wasn't out to imply you were trying to impress anyone but yourself. I understand the draw to getting something unique and just wanted to say don't think you're getting "something special" with Bianchi because they are Italian. I don't mean they don't make some special bikes just that they are about as common and mainstream as it gets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the.air.up.there said:


> Thanks again to all who have advised me.
> 
> I think one of the motivating factors in my interest in the Bianchi is grasping on to _something_ that will make the dizzying array of bike options less daunting. pdh - you are correct, my LBS does not carry a huge array of bikes to choose from. They are big into Giants and Felt and some Trek. So I might have to travel a bit to find a Bianchi to test.
> 
> ...


A couple of thoughts...

Your fitter may not be as far off on his sizing recommendations as some think, because _proportions_ matter more than height alone, and a person of your stature _may_ take a 50cm~ considering how frame sizes vary between manufacturers. Also, there's a possibility that you fall into the category of needing a WSD bike, and I don't know if Bianchi offers them. That's not to say a 'standard' model won't work, it's just that a WSD might work_ better_. 

That aside, _very generally _answering your bolded statement, you want to get the contact points right, which means reach to bars, saddle to bar drop and saddle position need to be within an acceptable range - along with standover. What dictates those ranges are a number of factors including fitness, flexibility, cycling experiences and personal preferences (among others).

If you get close on those ranges you can be relatively certain that the bikes _sizing _is right, and from there tweaks to _fit _can be made by adjusting saddle setbback/ KOPS and tayloring reach and drop using different length/ angled stems and spacers. During this process test rides are important, because you want to feel a sense of control (and ride in relative comfort). 

There's more to fit than these points, but they're key to at least getting a bike that's sized correctly and can result in a decent fit. Even with the right fit, the wrong saddle, bar shape or even hoods can make a ride unpleasant, but... one step at a time.

EDIT: Just as a point of reference, when we talk about _ranges_ in the bike world a CM is potentially huge, with a few mm's of adjustment commonly employed to fix some fit issues, so something to keep in mind.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm a Bianchi rider, so I probably can't offr a 100% unbiased opinion. That being said, even if the LBS doesn't have Bianchi, most brands are pretty good about making similar bikes to their competition. 

To echo most riders here, online is seldom a great option unless you 100% understand frame geometry and how to fit yourself. 

I'm not bashing the idea of WSD bikes, but I find it to be mostly hype. On average, men and women will probably have a different overall dimensions. So do guys compared to other guys and women compared to other women. Of all the women cyclists I know, maybe 1/3rd (give or take) are on a WSD bike. Most racers are using a "men's" bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

the.air.up.there said:


> I think one of the motivating factors in my interest in the Bianchi is grasping on to _something_ that will make the dizzying array of bike options less daunting. pdh - you are correct, my LBS does not carry a huge array of bikes to choose from. They are big into Giants and Felt and some Trek. So I might have to travel a bit to find a Bianchi to test.
> 
> They did do the computer fit thing on me but I don't know the results, except that they say I need a 49 or 50 frame. (Worried that you all now say this is to small... hmmm) It does seem the top bar (top tube?) is just as important. The Jamis I tested and liked had a 53 cm top tube (I believe).
> 
> So, let me ask you guys: Given that I am not going to get a custom assembled bike, which dimensions are the most critical to know in order to find a bike within the "strike zone?" I know there are so many other variables but given that my fit expectations are so low, won't I just get used to the bike if it is somewhat close to what I need?


If you were only to test a couple of models and a couple of sizes in Giant, Felt, and Trek, that would already be quite a few bikes. I think riding locally and having a local shop are both important, unless you already know your fit and handling preferences and the mechanical aspects of a bike quite well. All three companies have some WSD bikes, so depending on your proportions, that might be important. There's no standard as to what, exactly, "WSD" means. Typically I think of it as meaning that that model has very small sizes available, and that the larger sizes run to a shorter top tube, making them suitable for a rider with relatively long legs and shorter torso and arms. There is just as much individual variation between brands and models, though, and some WSD bikes just have pink paint and a shorter stem, while being built on the same frame as one of the men's bikes.

A bicycle is a big purchase, and it almost guarantees that you'll be spending more money at the shop later. So don't be shy about riding some of the bikes up or down a size - it can be very instructive. I remember being underwhelmed by the 54cm size of my 'cross bike, but loving the 52cm. Your shop can probably get different sizes of almost any 2011 bike they have on the floor, if they don't already have that size flat-packed in a box in the back. If you ride a few models and a few sizes, and you have some previous riding experience and know your correct saddle height, it's not that hard to get the size close enough, although previously riding too big a bike can make it a little harder.

As far as getting something with the right style... I think that Giant and Felt both work near-exclusively in aluminum and carbon, which is going to mean the fat tubing that you didn't like. Trek has historically made a few steel bikes at the bottom of their line, but one of their other brands is Gary Fisher, and Fisher's line includes a fair amount of steel - really, everything that's not quite mainstream gets released through Fisher. Right now, the web site doesn't include any of either brands' cyclocross offerings, but for 2010, at least, there were some steel Fishers in that class. I can't remember right now if they did a traditional road bike in steel.

If your shop uses QBP (they almost certainly do) you can also get them to order you a Surly or a Salsa. I think Salsa makes some very attractive road bikes, and they've switched to working mainly in steel and titanium for 2011. Surly bikes tend to run either a little long in the top tube or short in the head tube, depending on who you ask - it's basically the same thing. Salsa bikes have a more conventional geometry, and their Pistola has a tallish head tube, if that's something you need for a good fit.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello air up there - the comments just keep on coming.

Your comments about standardizing sizing, getting some hook leads me to believe you want this to be as simple a process to understand as possible - therefore I recommend the following.

- Go to a different bike shop or preferably shop(s).
- plan on spending a good portion of a day or at least 1/2 half a day. 
- Have the other shops size you 
- between 3 shops (your opriginal + 2 new) you should have enough information to determine your proper size frame.
- Ride several different models at each - if properly sized you will begin to "feel" the ones that fit better. Conversely once you ride a few that fit - you will "feel" the ones that do not fit.
- Compare the new information with what you recieved at the original shop.
- Make up your mind about frame size by riding the recommended sizes at the different shops.

Once you get a solid grasp on size then you can pick the manufacturer you want. 

My real purpose here is to get you understanding your basic needs without going into a complex dialoge about the various measurements on a frame and your body - for now let the LBS's take care of that for you.

Right now you have a diagnosis from one doctor - you need a second and third opinion.

I think a number of us would be interested to hear the feedback from you after your test rides and second opnions.


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!

So much good information here, and encouraging words and great advice. 

I emailed my LBS about the Bianchi and they said they don't carry them and _"...also kinda rare that a Bianchi comes to us used, people never really give them up, but if one comes across my path in your size I'll stash it." _

I'll have to find another bike shop to test ride a Bianchi -as well as other bikes - and discuss further, in person.

The slightly frustrating thing is that I am more motivated to search out a used Bianchi than my LBS is... and yet they are more aware of my fit specs than I am. So I can't really look for one - online for instance - without the info they have.

pdh- I will take your advice and check out different shops. I feel a bit guilty about this because it takes so long for these guys to size me and set up the bikes, etc etc ... The only consolation is that, here in New England, it's not really bike buying season and if I go mid-week it won't be so onerous for them. 

What I hold on to is the thought that between my existing ancient Nishiki and "state of the art" is a HUGE universe of used bikes. I'm looking at 20 years of discarded bikes of riders who upgraded their once-state of the art bikes to better, newer bikes. So if I got even 50 percent better than what I have now I would be a happy camper. so that's the good news.

You all are right: I need to try out more bikes. The irony is that I am used to my too big bike so the ones I am trying now all feel funny. I will ride and learn... 

...and no doubt keep asking you all for advice when I stumble across things.

I really can't thank you all enough for your kindness.

best!

M.


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks PJ. All good advice. 

When you talk about the importance of "reach" (which, I think, is a function of Top Tube and angulation of the seat post, etc?) this leads me to something I have always wondered about. The basic frame comes with a set top tube length, right? I mean, if I found a - let's say - 49 cm Bianchi Giro (hey - like this one on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170564975238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)

the frame is the frame, right? I mean. They don't make the Giro with a longer top tube for different reaches, do they? 

Speaking of this bike - why don't I just buy it? I'm supposedly a 49 or 50 cm fit. Isn't everything else more or less adjustable?

The more I learn, the more I don't know.

Many thanks!

M.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

All 49cm Bianchi Giros from a given year would have the same top tube length.

The next size up would be longer.

Some very old bikes didn't follow this pattern.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

the.air.up.there said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> 
> So much good information here, and encouraging words and great advice.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean about the riding experience being greater than the bike; but the bike adding an important element TO the riding experience.

When I'm helping someone with a bike purchase I always tell them "Buy the bike that makes you grin the most". If it's from my store, great! If not, I hope they'll maybe buy some accessories and go on group rides with us.

I don't know if there's a Raleigh dealer near you, but I would ask you to consider them for your next bike. They are creating bikes that are much more about the experience than they are about impressing others or being all racy-fast at the expense of comfort and "looking around".

Considering your price range, I would specifically point you toward:

The 2011 Raleigh Grand Prix - about $1150










Or maybe the 2011 Raleigh Clubman (About $1050)










Or maybe even the 2011 Raleigh Port Townsend ($850)










Just something to think about....


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

That used Bianchi looks too small for someone 5'6" - just my opinion, once again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the.air.up.there said:


> Thanks PJ. All good advice.
> 
> When you talk about the importance of "reach" (which, I think, is a function of Top Tube and angulation of the seat post, etc?) this leads me to something I have always wondered about. The basic frame comes with a set top tube length, right? I mean, if I found a - let's say - 49 cm Bianchi Giro (hey - like this one on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170564975238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)
> 
> ...


Regarding reach, in the geometry charts it's referred to as effective top tube and is a combination of top tube length (measured horizontally) and seat tube angle. Those measurements are what they are for a given frame size, so the only option you have to extend or decrease reach is with stem adjustments. To spare you from more confusion, I don't want to stray into a prolonged discussion on the topic, but suffice to say that you don't want to resort to very long or very short length stems, because that has the potential to throw off the riders f/r weight distribution and adversely affect handling. Correct sizing (which comes first) prevents this.

Regarding buying the Bianchi you linked to, here's a thought. Why not call the LBS that fitted you and ask what brand/ model bike (and frame size) they were sizing you on. I'm making an assumption here, because they may not have sized you to any bike and just taken some measurements, but if they did use a test bike, you could use that geometry to compare to the Bianchi. If the numbers are close (and assuming the LBS fitter was knowledgeable), that Bianchi _may_ work for you. Before proceeding I think you need to be more sure (that fit will be right) than you now are.


----------



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

You guys rock! 

Great advice, as usual. Thanks!


----------

